# Entry Level Rolex - Air King 14010 taken with my Entry Level DSLR - Canon 1000D



## jun cajayon

Got an entry level DSLR (Canon 1000D). Shots of my favorite watch, an entry level Rolex...my Air King 14010. Entry level ain't so bad....I love them both!


----------



## BenL

Great watch, and great shots.

If I could just make one minor comment - it may just be me but it seems that the shots are just a tad out of focus? :think:


----------



## kandyredcoi

i used to have the 1000D aka Rebel xS here in the US, nice piece and nice pics, thanx for sharing!!!

mabuhay!


----------



## Beau8

Fantastic pics~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## watch-man7777

Cool watch but I'd have to agree with Ben that these pictures are out of focus. Practice makes perfect!


----------



## TheWalrus

watch-man7777 said:


> Cool watch but I'd have to agree with Ben that these pictures are out of focus. Practice makes perfect!


Yep. Tad bit out of focus. Though to my eye that seems to be low light camera shake lack of focus, and not lens out of focus, out of focus.

Beautiful watch though. There is absolutely nothing wrong with entry level. I look at it as maximizing the fun per dollar.


----------



## novedl

beaut of a dial on a great watch.


----------



## jun cajayon

Thanks guys for the comments. Though I have to agree with Ben, Jarrod and The Walrus about the pictures being out of focus. I have to agree about the low light camera shake. I've just been using the standard settings...still not confident fidgeting with the manual settings as I still have to learn what works best with different conditions. I don't like flash since it is unnatural. And I've been delaying getting that tripod which should help out a lot. Only realized upon posting the pictures that shots that look vivid on the camera lcd appear "slightly" out of focus when enlarged or posted. 

I'd love to solicit some advice from you guys on settings I can use on my Canon 1000D that comes with the 18-55mm kit lens. Would help me a lot on shortening the learning curve. 

Hope Ben, Jarrod, and the Walrus can give me some tips. And Kandyredcoi, do you use your camera for watch photography?

Thanks guys. Hope you all had a great Christmas.


----------



## esm

jun cajayon said:


> And I've been delaying getting that tripod which should help out a lot.


love those pix - and there are nothing wrong with an entry level DSLR. it is all about the vision, hands and lighting :-!

the first close up shot would be amazing if done with a tripod/beanbag :-!


----------



## kandyredcoi

jun cajayon said:


> And Kandyredcoi, do you use your camera for watch photography?
> 
> Thanks guys. Hope you all had a great Christmas.


yes i do, i have since upgraded to a Canon 5DMK2 with a 17-40L lens, i need to get a macro lens tho to make the details much better on the watches

usually in low light conditions i would bump up the iso with your camera i'd go to 1600

and you might need a faster lens, f/2.8 or faster, the kit lens is no good for low light shots

or you can always use a tripod to prevent shake when the camera compensates for low light with extended shutter speeds

hope that helps out,


----------



## narcosynthesis

It looks more motion blur than focus blur, so the main problem is the fact that your shutter speed is a bit longer than you can easily hand hold at those settings.

For a stati subject like a watch, the simplest solution is to use a tripod and remote to keep the camera steady rather than holding it yourself.
The other option is to boost the shutter speed a bit, which to do well will really need a wee bit more knowledge of the workings of a camera - try using the P mode and watching what the shutter speed is (for a close up shot at the long end of the zoom, ideally 1/100). If it is too slow then either opening the aperture (smaller f number) or raising the ISO will help boost the shutter speed. The only problem is that changing those settings have their own effects (mainly aperture controls depth of field, ISO controls noise) so some more reading would definitely help get you on the right track.

As for the entry level camera? I have been happily using a 400d for the last few years and it has performed brilliantly, and I have heard good things on the newer models.


----------



## jun cajayon

Thanks guys for the tips. Been practicing and will soon post new "improved" pictures. Also got the tripod over the holidays. I appreciate all those who took time to offer their advice.

Best regards.


----------

